# Yami 2s loading up



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

The last 2 times I have taken my boat out my 2002 90TLRA engine will load up like my old Honda Elsinore motocross bike used to do. Since I don't have a hose on the fuel cap to blow in I have had to restart and clear by running at high throttle in neutral. Very annoying. I will probably be cleaning carbs on a Holiday weekend.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleaned carbs and found brown sugar looking stuff in the float bowls and other fuel dead spots in all three carbs. Took the skiff out to Lake Monroe today and she ran great with 1-1/4 turns out on all three needle valves. Only adjustment I made was to drop the idle down to 700.


----------

